
Technical recruiting platform Triplebyte opens for business in New York - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/18/triplebyte-new-york
======
ryandrake
There is so much opportunity in the tech recruiting/jobhunting industry. So
many pain points for applicants (and likely for companies as well). Job
postings are mostly a joke. Recruiters, while well-meaning, often seem like
they are taking shots in the dark. Networking is only workable to the few with
contact lists stuffed full of hiring managers. It feels like a totally
dysfunctional dating pool full of people complaining they can't find partners.
Judging by the number of "hiring is broken" discussions that pop up here from
time to time, it seems that everyone agrees that the area is overripe for
massive disruption.

These guys seem to be at least a step in the right direction, kind of a
"buyers agent" for candidates. Too bad they only work with programmers at this
point. Wonder if they have plans to expand into other technical (but not
programming) roles like engineering managers and project managers. I'd +1 them
going in that direction.

------
fecak
The sub I mod (r/cscareerquestions) held a popular AMA with a TripleByte co-
founder for anyone looking to see some of their responses to questions about
their work.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/5y95x6/i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/5y95x6/i_am_ammon_bartram_and_i_have_done_900/)

------
Harj
The number one request since we launched has been expanding to more locations
and top of the list has been New York. We're working on expanding to more
locations through the rest of the year.

We'll also be opening up for remote engineers and companies. If you're a
company hiring remote engineers, I'd love to hear from you - harj at
triplebyte.

~~~
theflork
Hi Harj,

I didn't see an answer to this on yr FAQ for candidates, and I think it's
pretty important from privacy standpoint: Do candidates have total control
over which companies you will reach out to on their behalf?

~~~
Harj
Yes 100%, we do not reach out to any companies, or share any information with
them, until you've marked them as a company you want to speak with.

------
pavel_lishin
Has anyone used Triplebyte in the bay area, to either find a job, or to hire a
candidate?

~~~
joetrollo
I worked with them just three months ago and had a fantastic experience. My
limited years of professional experience and a mostly academic background made
it difficult for me to get interviews through normal channels, but working
with Triplebyte opened a lot of doors. I fell in love with one of the
companies they recommended to me, and the whole process was incredibly smooth.

------
neovive
Lots of news in the recruiting space today. Although Google Hire seems like
more of a workflow application, I wonder if specialized recruiting platforms
like Triplebyte might be at risk in the near future. With access to so much
data throughout it's ecosystem, is it possible that Google can train ML models
to pre-screen candidates at significantly lower cost?

------
rdiddly
It's a shame this article makes TB sound like basically just another
recruiting firm... or if you want to be downright cruel about it, a staffing
agency plus technical interviews. Maybe that's how the writer sees it, but it
seemed like TB had some somewhat more reformative ideas about the process than
that, didn't they?

------
Flammy
Never heard of these guys before, but seems like a good idea.

The Candidate FAQ was pretty good.
[https://triplebyte.com/candidate_faq](https://triplebyte.com/candidate_faq)

------
whitepoplar
Does anyone else get the impression that Triplebyte is run by elitist humble-
bros? It really sets off my smug detector for some reason, but I don't know
why.

~~~
Apocryphon
What's a humblebro?

~~~
gilgoomesh
Possibly a variant on humblebrag?

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/humblebrag](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/humblebrag)

